# Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 8, 2014)

```
<p>The brand new and highly anticipated Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II will begin shipping on Friday, December 12, 2014 from various USA retailers. We expect to see a few start shipping a bit earlier in Asia. We’re told initial stock levels are going to be quite high to match the preorder numbers. B&H Photo, Adorama and Amazon all ship preorders on a first come, first serve basis. We’ve heard reports of sites claiming their preorders get front of the line treatment from the big retailers, which simply isn’t true.</p>
<p><strong><strong><strong>Preorder EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II $2199: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1004002U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PF39PEY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00PF39PEY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=DR7JYMNZQZ4LVBHE" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></strong></p>
<p>The Canon EF 400 f/4 DO IS II is also scheduled to start shipping on Friday, December 12, 2014 from US retailers. We don’t know how many of these are going to be out there or how long preorder lists currently are.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder Canon EF 400 f/4 DO IS II $6899: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081814-REG/canon_8404b002_ef_400mm_f_4_do.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA40042U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI3C8A6/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NI3C8A6&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=6TNTRNPLCUNXZTHB" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

The 400 DO could be one heck of a sharp lightweight big prime - being Canon's second stab at it.

I mean an ultra sharp 400 and a very good 560 with 1.4X TC - probably far better than the 300/2.8II at 600 with 2xTC.

We shall see in due course.....


----------



## dolina (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Are other countries shipping the lens earlier?


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

YEAH ! It will be like Christmas twice in the same month! ;D


----------



## Marauder (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Looking forward to detailed reviews on both lenses! ;D


----------



## Jane (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Can't wait. I pre-ordered right away as I miss my version 1. This and the 7D2 should make a great handheld birding combo.


----------



## Khufu (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

oooh... have they let/encouraged anybody respectable to review the DO yet? Not that I've looked for any reviews - but if this isn't the place to post a lazy stream of conciousness and hand over efforting responsibilities I don't know where is!

Don't worry, 400mm f/5.6L, I still love you. lots. for now.


----------



## DavidUSMC (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

_*We’re told initial stock levels are going to be quite high to match the preorder numbers.*_

Hopefully the email that Adorama sent me saying it was backordered was just a precautionary one and mine will ship Friday as well :-[


----------



## TommyLee (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I have a good feeling about this one...

a lot of quality reach....especially with a 1.4x TC... in a small package
that can actually be carried for a long walk...
I guess I will take this over the sigma 150-600

my tamron sp pro 1.4x gave up nothing on my 70-
200 II...
I have a feeling it will do the same or better here...

close focus sold me on this....
walk the town ...flowers birds...no problemo


possibly a NEW 16-35 f4 I.S. and this lens .... maybe my sigma 35 1.4.....
really have a lot covered

or the 24-105 and 100-400 (560)
is a very compact quality kit IMO....

the 500 diopter and polarizer both fit this...
tubes....get really useful now

wish a review would pop up
lenstip or Photozone....or SLR gear....would be best for me..

this means a new bag for me...a new backpack...
my lowepro is 7 yrs old...what a great bag ...not worn out... just worn ...down

......
the MTFs look pretty good but we need a solid review ASAP....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Khufu said:


> oooh... have they let/encouraged anybody respectable to review the DO yet? Not that I've looked for any reviews - but if this isn't the place to post a lazy stream of conciousness and hand over efforting responsibilities I don't know where is!
> 
> Don't worry, 400mm f/5.6L, I still love you. lots. for now.


 
Check out Petkal on Fred Miranda. He just received his (In Canada), and has posted a few first photos. He is a excellent photographer, and will be upgrading his posts from the original shots which were hurried.

I'd rather read his experiences than a Canon Maker of Light.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1334407


----------



## wtlloyd (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

People should be aware that the opening 3 images he posted were a joke he played. I called him out on it after a few people lost their minds, and he posted a really sweet Mallard image. For some reason the Mallard image (was at bottom of page two) is not up, so my further comments don't have an image to relate back to. 
But yes, he is a terrific photographer very experienced in the ways of Canon Supertele photos, anyone interested in this lens should follow that thread.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Plainsman said:


> The 400 DO could be one heck of a sharp lightweight big prime - being Canon's second stab at it.
> 
> I mean an ultra sharp 400 and a very good 560 with 1.4X TC - probably far better than the 300/2.8II at 600 with 2xTC.
> 
> We shall see in due course.....



At 560, it is rather unlikely to be "far better than the 300/2.8II at 600" because the 300x2 is only slightly behind the native 600. I was toying with ordering the 400 DO II but think the 300 with the 10-400mm II will be more flexible and generally useful. But, if the 400 at x 2 is good, I might change my mind.

Shipping of the 100-400 in the UK will be in two batches - late Dec and early Jan.


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Plainsman said:


> The 400 DO could be one heck of a sharp lightweight big prime - being Canon's second stab at it.
> 
> I mean an ultra sharp 400 and a very good 560 with 1.4X TC - probably far better than the 300/2.8II at 600 with 2xTC.
> 
> We shall see in due course.....



I think this might be a but optimistic. Even if canon finally created a good optical formula for the 400 DO, there is not much to compel someone to buy this lens unless its a "perfect" fit for your kit. 

The 300 costs less, only weighs a tiny bit more, plays very well with both the 1.4 and the 2.0, and gives you the ability of f2.8 at 300mm when you need it.


----------



## DanN (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Canon1 said:


> I think this might be a but optimistic. Even if canon finally created a good optical formula for the 400 DO, there is not much to compel someone to buy this lens unless its a "perfect" fit for your kit.
> 
> The 300 costs less, only weighs a tiny bit more, plays very well with both the 1.4 and the 2.0, and gives you the ability of f2.8 at 300mm when you need it.



For sports, maybe, but if you're doing wildlife/bird photography, the first thing you do with the 300 2.8 is slap a 1.4x on it which converts it into (more or less) the 400 4.0. So if the 400 is as sharp as the 300, you might as well start from there and have room for more teleconverters at the upper end. It is a shame about the price, though, as it's going to be mighty hard to justify the extra $5000 if the new 100-400 takes teleconverters well.


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



DanN said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this might be a but optimistic. Even if canon finally created a good optical formula for the 400 DO, there is not much to compel someone to buy this lens unless its a "perfect" fit for your kit.
> ...



I am a wildlife/bird photographer and find that I most use my 300 w/out converters for large mammals (deer, moose, etc) and I use it with tc's for smaller mammals and birds. I also do most of my shooting in low light so f2.8 is a must. 

I may be proven wrong (I hope I am) but my instincts tell me that the 300ii+1.4xiii will be sharper than the 400 DO at f4. 

Totally agree about the price. Way too high IMO for we are likely to get (same problem as the original 400 DO)


----------



## jcfalconer (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

The Canon USA website still says preorders are expected to ship on December 29th. I wonder why that is...


----------



## markesc (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I pre-ordered with Amazon the day it was announced; does anyone know if really they get theirs from B&H / Adorama anyways, or does Canon ship to some giant Amazon/sweatshop/warehouse? 

"This item has not yet been released." 

Maybe they're more conservative / don't wish to speculate on ship dates yet?

I nearly pulled the trigger on the F2.8 300mm II, but I'm going to see how this 100-400 treats me first...Unlike everyone else on these forums, I'm not pulling down $100k+ from bird photos.


----------



## Werz (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

For Canadian websites we might not even get any shipping until January... *goes to cry in a corner*
(this is for the 100-400 II)


----------



## Freddie (Dec 8, 2014)

*It had better be good...*

since they've been promising it forever. I've been through three of the old version to get a good one. We'll be going to Bosqué del Apache early next month so there should be time to make sure everything works by then. I'm still not selling the old one until I see some positive results from the new version.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



markesc said:


> I pre-ordered with Amazon the day it was announced; does anyone know if really they get theirs from B&H / Adorama anyways, or does Canon ship to some giant Amazon/sweatshop/warehouse?
> 
> "This item has not yet been released."
> 
> ...


 
Amazon buys lenses from Canon, they are a authorized dealer. There are other authorized dealers selling on Amazon as well. 

Amazon has multiple warehouses around the USA and the world. Items are ordered for shipping to key warehouses. I've been selling one of my products on Amazon Prime, so I just shipped boxes full to three warehouses this morning.

My experience with buying from Amazon for new pro level products has not been good. They get products sometimes 1-2 months after other sellers, but that seems to be changing.

B&H gets huge numbers of orders, and sometimes has problems filling them all. I've always received my orders filled on the first day from Adorama, so I stick with what works for me.

I also buy from a local dealer, but he will not take a product back if I'm unhappy with it (He can't afford to), so when I order a new product that is a bit of a unknown, I order from someone with a 30 day return policy.


----------



## markesc (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> markesc said:
> 
> 
> > I pre-ordered with Amazon the day it was announced; does anyone know if really they get theirs from B&H / Adorama anyways, or does Canon ship to some giant Amazon/sweatshop/warehouse?
> ...



Fingers crossed - I've never had any problems with Amazon, Adorama or B&H... 

Bring on the new lens! Ready to sell the 70-300L!


----------



## nlrela (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Still hoping I will receive mine before I'll fly from CH to US at 20th of december ....

On the swiss site of Canon I do not see any indication of the expected shipping date


----------



## ewg963 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Marauder said:


> Looking forward to detailed reviews on both lenses! ;D


+100000000000  I'm waiting too.


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



nlrela said:


> Still hoping I will receive mine before I'll fly from CH to US at 20th of december ....
> 
> On the swiss site of Canon I do not see any indication of the expected shipping date



Why not just buy it when you are in the us. Wouldn't it be cheaper then?


----------



## Harv (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Werz said:


> For Canadian websites we might not even get any shipping until January... *goes to cry in a corner*
> (this is for the 100-400 II)



I just got off the telephone with my dealer (one of Canon's largest in Canada) and here is what I got.....

They have been informed by their Canon Canada rep that the warehouse will be releasing shipments to the dealers after the 12th. That is the most up-to-date information at this time.

I'm hoping that means early next week in my hands.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Canon1 said:


> Why not just buy it when you are in the us. Wouldn't it be cheaper then?




Probably an issue of availability, when he gets here....


----------



## Besisika (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



ewg963 said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to detailed reviews on both lenses! ;D
> ...


Same here, interested mostly in the 100-400+ 1.4TC


----------



## nlrela (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Canon1 said:


> Why not just buy it when you are in the us. Wouldn't it be cheaper then?



No, can get it cheaper over here (do get 20% discount)


----------



## Joey (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Besisika said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > Marauder said:
> ...


Me too...


----------



## Omni Images (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I'm just waiting for the lens, I have already paid for it, so not that interested in the tests now .. I've made up my mind about it. I'm already a believer.
Have just bought a 1.4III TC, and already have a 2XIII .. just need the lens now.


----------



## Werz (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Harv said:


> I just got off the telephone with my dealer (one of Canon's largest in Canada) and here is what I got.....
> 
> They have been informed by their Canon Canada rep that the warehouse will be releasing shipments to the dealers after the 12th. That is the most up-to-date information at this time.
> 
> I'm hoping that means early next week in my hands.



Hi Harv! Thanks for the comment. I ordered from cameracanada, not sure if they're fast or not usually... I hope


----------



## JorritJ (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Just got an email mine (100-400 II) was shipped and should be on my doorstep tomorrow. Netherlands, ordered from CameraNU.nl


----------



## Jane (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Jorrit, Congratulations! Expect to see pix and a post on Monday! I have pre-ordered but don't expect to see mine until Tuesday next week.


----------



## Coz (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Just got a call from my local dealer. My lens is in and I'll pick it up this afternoon.


----------



## aldvan (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I've preordered the lens here in Italy. They promised, without obligation, to ship it by the end of December.
No deposit and 2150 euros (but we have a 22% VAT). Just anxiously waiting...


----------



## JorritJ (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

First impressions: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54904011

No pictures though, the light was so bad I can't post anything worthy. Maybe tomorrow, if someone else hasn't posted by then.


----------



## tron (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



JorritJ said:


> First impressions: http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54904011
> 
> No pictures though, the light was so bad I can't post anything worthy. Maybe tomorrow, if someone else hasn't posted by then.


Thank you very much for your post. When you say that ver II is sharper have you compared your 2 lenses fully open at 400mm?


----------



## JorritJ (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Yes, wide open - it was too dark to do any reasonable shooting at f/8.0. I have to note that my mkI's sharpness is average at best though, it certainly can't compete with the sharp copies some have.


----------



## CurtL5 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Ordered mine on 12/3 - just got an email from Adorama that it shipped today to California...


----------



## ubidubi (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

From B&H on the 100-400..."In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery "


----------



## markesc (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Apparently I didn't pre-order early enough?: 

Amazon, "Ordered on November 10, 2014 "

As of now:

"Not yet shipped
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."


----------



## Jane (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Got my shipping notice from B&H tonight. Now I wish I'd paid for next day delivery . It'll be a long weekend!


----------



## Freddie (Dec 12, 2014)

*Wednesday is the day!*

It would have been nice to have it tomorrow but next week will do just fine. I bought from Hunt's in Massachusetts and they shipped it today. I have a few tests to do with the old 100-400 first anyway.


----------



## nostrovia (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Jane said:


> Got my shipping notice from B&H tonight. Now I wish I'd paid for next day delivery . It'll be a long weekend!



I didn't pull the trigger on the pre-order until Thanksgiving, and I got a notice from B&H this morning stating that mine is still in backorder status . Would love to know if anyone sees it listed as "in stock" at any online retailer so I can cancel my B&H order and get it here before Christmas.


----------



## tphillips63 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



markesc said:


> Apparently I didn't pre-order early enough?:
> 
> Amazon, "Ordered on November 10, 2014 "
> 
> ...


Same for me except I ordered on the 11th. Hopefully the big A will get some processed today.


----------



## wfmiller (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Ordered my 100-400 Tuesday through Profeel video and it is on the truck to be delivered today!!
Whoop there it is, whoop there it is!!!!


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



tphillips63 said:


> Hopefully the big A will get some processed today.




Hoping the same! :


----------



## Gino (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I order the 100-400L II from Adorama on November 15th, and I just got an email that they're shipping it to me today.


----------



## dcm (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Canon Store shows the lens in stock with free overnight shipping through the end of December. It's tempting... could put a dent in the bonus.


----------



## markesc (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



dcm said:


> Canon Store shows the lens in stock with free overnight shipping through the end of December. It's tempting... could put a dent in the bonus.




Thanks!!! I cancelled on Amazon and decided to take advantage! Thanks for spreading the word, I owe ya beer!!


----------



## jcfalconer (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Just received a strange email from Canon Direct apologizing because there has been a change in the expected delivery date. It is now expected to ship December 12th (today), instead of December 29th. Bummer!


----------



## burnfield (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Haven't seen anyone say they've got their Amazon pre-order yet. Credit card showing a large pending transaction which I take to mean Amazon have requested funds and are about to dispatch my new lens. Living in hope!


----------



## tphillips63 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I never saw anything from my Amazon preorder so last night another Amazon seller had one so I ordered it and cancelled the original, supposed to ship Monday. I will wait and see.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Amazon sent me a tracking number a little earlier this afternoon so mine is on its way.


----------



## SidP (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Got a ship notice from Amazon. Will be receiving it Monday afternoon.


----------



## balvert (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

My wife and I are both into wildlife and bird photography. She keeps taking my EF400 f/5.6L and I and up using my EF 70-300L. I have been debating whether to buy another EF400 f/5.6 or the new 100-400 Zoom. I really like the EF400 f/5.6 however I was hesitant to buy a duplicate lens. Also the EF400 has a long minimum focus. Finally pulled the trigger on the new zoom this morning due to IS, shorter minimum focus and versatility. If it is as sharp as the 400 I will be a happy camper. Just hope that Adorama doesn't surprise me with a back order.


----------



## aZhu (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*







He everyone! As a fortunate new owner of this lens, I just wanted to point a few things out that others might be interested in.

For those of you that want to put an arca swiss lens plate on the new 100-400, just a note that the wimberley lens plates with the anti twist nubs will kinda sorta but not really work. Here are some pics:
















As you can see, there isn't a flat shoulder for the anti twist nubs to rest upon comfortably. It'll still work but you might be marring the surface a little. Also, on the base of the foot there are 2 holes. One is for a 1/4" screw while the other isn't. That other hole is smaller so I don't know if there are other lens plates that have something for that. Most manufacturers just use two or more 1/4" screws for their longer plates in terms of anti twist.

Anyway, hope this info helps. I've contacted Really Right Stuff and as of now, they don't intend on making a lens foot for this lens unless demand is high. I'm talking about the one that replaces the Canon foot and attaches directly to the collar. Contact them and let them know you want one if you're interested.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Really interested to see how this plus 1.4 Tc is vs the tamron


----------



## balvert (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Adorama shipped the lens last night. Now I just need to wait until UPS delivers in on Thursday. Not much out there from people who have already received their lens. Was hoping to hear some initial impressions.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Got mine yesterday afternoon. Cloudy grey day today. I hope to get out and play with it a little bit tomorrow. Curious about the 1.4x results, as well. Will post some pics and share my thought, but the lens plate issue does have me scratching my head. I will probably use a generic plate for a while and see if anyone designs a specific one for this lens.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

While ordering on 11/10/14 through B and H and they were unable to deliver, I cancelled the order and went through another authorized Canon Authorized Dealer, B and C in Las Vegas. They had one left. ordered Monday 12-15 got it ground Fedex today 12-16-14. Unbelievable sturdy packaging by B and C (customer centric ). I had asked if they would just check the lens before shipping and they did - got a personalized note from the Manager (Ugy) in the box as well.

Had only about 30 minutes to try out the lens today with the Canon 1.4 III TC and here are my findings especially when compared to the Canon 400mm 5.6 L:

The attached image was taken with a Canon 5D MKIII, Canon TC III 1.4 and the Canon 100-400 IS II USM lens.
My test was to determine how slow of a shutter speed can I use safely to get a razor sharp bird image. ISO was on AUTO, shutter set at 1/50th and I pulled back on the extended 400mm to 280mm, Aperture opened at 7.1 with about 10 minutes left of daylight. Exposure was +2/3 and Metering set to Spot.

Here's the result (Fox Sparrow attached). Any birders using a 400mm 5.6L may want to reconsider as this lens made this shot possible. If using a 400mm L 5.6 with 1.4 TC III, hand holding perhaps you can shoot at 1/400th but image would have been under exposed an useless. This lens affords you the extended capabilities you need to "get the shot" vs. no shot. I might add the "only" disappointing factor here is the Canon TC 1.4 III. Still you only get spot focus, single point focus or expansion focus and all at center. No Zone or 61 point focusing. Also only centered focus points so recomposing is a must. I can live with this.

Other settings were IS on option 3, infinity focus, AF on and hand held. The lock release in the hood is interesting as well as the thumb wheel to remove the lens foot.

Used Lightroom to process and no added sharpness (just defaults). Its impressive how sharp the eye of this Fox Sparrow appears at just minutes before dark. Wow.

Hope this helps some of you.

Rev
(ocbirds.com)


----------



## martti (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I have the old dustpump version I have been very happy with.
Do I REALLY need to upgrade? No.
Do I really really want to upgrade? Yes.
Before spring holidays...


----------



## Besisika (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



revup67 said:


> Hope this helps some of you.
> 
> Rev
> (ocbirds.com)


Please post more comments when you have spent more times with it. I like to hear more from someone who has worked with both lenses. Would appreciate it very much. Would like one during the first quarter.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Day 2 - overcast - the following image was taken with these settings at 9:45 a.m.:

Settings (Tv): ISO 320, Shutter 1/200th, Aperture 8.0, Focal Distance=560, Spot Metering, EV +2/3, IS 3, infinity setting, expansion mode focusing and recomposed image

Image taken about 20 feet away (approximately 7 meters). 

Gear: Canon 5D Mark III, Canon TC 1.4 III, Canon 100-400 IS II USM L. - Faithful Mode (not Standard). Shot in RAW and converted to JPG 1024 pixels Processed in Lightroom. No saturation or other adjustments other than sharpness increase from 25 to 70 and clarity change to +5. This was done only due to RAW conversion to JPG which softens the image. Actual RAW image was not necessary.

New observation: lens creep if less than 400mm. Gear was hanging over shoulder facing ground. Set the camera zoom about 1/2 way (200mm) and noticed that gravity has some affect on the lens creep. Approximately 50-80mm slippage. Not a big deal but not sure if this is normal for this lens or version 1. Interested in others comments on this aspect.

More impressive than previous day. Had I used my 400mm prime 5.6L image not possible at 1/200th and ISO increase would have been much higher as I typically shoot that lens at 1/800 or 1/1000 depending on footing. Perhaps as much as 1000 or higher.

Rev
(ocbirds.com)


----------



## Mykel (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Hi Guy's
Got mine two days ago, must say I am very happy, I was mainly using the trusty 400 f5.6 and am really enjoying the new 100-400, I never used the old one so cant comment on that, matched with the 7D mk2 its a great combo.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Mykel said:


> Hi Guy's
> Got mine two days ago, must say I am very happy, I was mainly using the trusty 400 f5.6 and am really enjoying the new 100-400, I never used the old one so cant comment on that, matched with the 7D mk2 its a great combo.



Hi Mykel,

Very nice shots...And welcome to CR


----------



## Act444 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Anyone who has the 400 5.6 and the new 100-400 - which one is superior at 400?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Act444 said:


> Anyone who has the 400 5.6 and the new 100-400 - which one is superior at 400?



I don't have either but the shots I've seen taken with the 100-400 and 400 both I would say the 400 is superior in sharpness and light transmission. However the 100-400 gives you the zoom capability. Though how much are you really going to use it at less than 400?

If you already have the 400 5.6 I would say keep it unless you really need the zoom for what you shoot.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



East Wind Photography said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has the 400 5.6 and the new 100-400 - which one is superior at 400?
> ...



Are you talking about vignetting when you say superior light transmission?

The stunning IS of the v II is really useful for handheld shots in low light. But, if you take only birds in flight or use a tripod etc, then I suppose that feature is not important and you can stick to the 400 5.6.

Edit: Just seen that TDP has the image quality data on its site. There seems nothing between the 5.6 400 and the vii

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=278&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## Aichbus (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



AlanF said:


> Edit: Just seen that TDP has the image quality data on its site. There seems nothing between the 5.6 400 and the vii
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=278&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0



Well, in the corners, the 5.6 400 L looks better to my eyes and this becomes even more pronounced if you compare both lenses with the 2xIII attached:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=6&API=3&LensComp=278&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=1

However, I expect that in real life and @ 800 mm/f 11 you will have more keepers with the zoom than with the prime most of the time due to the IS, unless you have reaaaly good light.


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

There is no specific RRS replacement foot for this lens but RRS recommended getting the MPR-113: 113 mm rail.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Aichbus said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Just seen that TDP has the image quality data on its site. There seems nothing between the 5.6 400 and the vii
> ...



I'm not so sure. The 400 prime has better light transmission than the new 100-400. 21 lens elements vs 7 on the prime. IS may help but it doesn't help in every situation. It's the zoom trade off.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Jane said:


> There is no specific RRS replacement foot for this lens but RRS recommended getting the MPR-113: 113 mm rail.



Why would someone get an RSS replacement foot for the 100-400 v.2 (or, v.1 for that matter) -- I've been using the stock foot on my v.1 for over ten years, and never even considered changing? Never even crossed my mind.

The foot with a plate works perfectly? Plate = $35 or so, RSS = $90 or so?? Don't know what difference it is?


----------



## tron (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



East Wind Photography said:


> Aichbus said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


Indeed! And I was wondering whether the new 100-400 would be practical for photographing sunsets.

For example: My 70-200 IS 2.8 II not so much! My 300mm f/4L (non-IS) on the other hand rocks...
(And I am not talking about magnification obviously...)


----------



## Act444 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



East Wind Photography said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who has the 400 5.6 and the new 100-400 - which one is superior at 400?
> ...



Thanks for the response. I don't have the 400 5.6 or any 400mm lens for that matter. However, I do have the 70-300 (L version). 

This is a lens I've been awaiting for a while ever since I started with FF cameras. 300 isn't always enough reach for me on a 5D (it's great on a 7D though). So...I am undecided as to whether to trade the 70-300 in for one of the new 100-400s, keep both, or perhaps another lens such as the 300 f4 which might be useful on the 7D2 for campus animals (they let you get surprisingly close sometimes). 

The 400 5.6 would be great...if it only had IS. Since I prefer the freedom of handheld shooting...I've basically written that one off.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Act444 said:


> ...I am undecided as to whether to trade the 70-300 in for one of the new 100-400s, keep both, or perhaps another lens such as the 300 f4 which might be useful on the 7D2 for *campus animals (they let you get surprisingly close sometimes).*



You aren't talking about coeds, are you?


----------



## Mykel (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Here are a couple of photos from yesterday with the 100-400 Mk2, 7D mk2 and the 1.4 extender mk3, happy with the results, have been cropped in a fair bit.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I have faithfully used the 400 5.6 L (usually with a 1.4 TC III extender) for the past several years and opted to go this route over 100-400 v1 due to the IQ. However, compare the MTF charts of the new IS II 100-400 and the 400 5.6 L and its drastically better. There's no comparison any longer. The 400 5.6 L has many short comings and I've exploited the hell out of it. The slowest I could get a 1 reasonable shot of 3 is 1 at 1/640th, any bird shot with branches and a gray sky always has CA, no options to open the aperture when darkness hits - static at F8. With the zoom, you can pull back to 250mm which opens the aperture 7.1 to eek out more light if needed and shoot at 1/50th all hand held, not possible with the 400mm 5.6L. Once the loss of light occurs for birding you may as well pack it up and go home especially with a 1.4 always at F8. Unless you like shooting with ISO 10000 or ISO 12800 or no shots at all.

Earlier I had made a comment about lens creep on the 100-400 II, my oversight. There is a ring on the zoom to tighten or smooth the zoom. You can lock at any focal length from 100 to 400. Excellent.

Attached photo taken at 1/500, ISO 1600, F8.0 with IS 2 100-400. Don't believe I would have been able to pull this off without softness on the 400mm 5.6L @ 1/500.

Rev


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



JonAustin said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am undecided as to whether to trade the 70-300 in for one of the new 100-400s, keep both, or perhaps another lens such as the 300 f4 which might be useful on the 7D2 for *campus animals (they let you get surprisingly close sometimes).*
> ...



Ever see deer on a college campus? They get so used to people that you can walk right up to them. They may or may not let you pet them, but occasionally you'll bump into one in the dark, and they'll look at you as if to say, "Look where you're going, moron," and then go right back to eating leaves or whatever. 

They also tend to cross at the crosswalks—more consistently than college students, too.


----------



## Act444 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Well, decision made (sort of).

My local camera store had one (yes!)...so I decided to grab it. I also decided to hold onto the 70-300 for now since I could not decide what to do yet.

First impressions - never had the old version so can't compare to that....that said, tried it out on my 5D3...finally, a true telephoto I can use with that camera! Even with the crappy lighting in my apartment forcing ISO 6400, images still looked quite clear and sharp. Definitely a winner and money well spent 

I can say this - this is one of those "shoot with confidence" lenses - seems to be consistently strong throughout the range, even all the way open at 4.5-5.6. But for $2K you'd expect nothing less...

The "zoom throw" or whatever you call it - it's very long. Getting from 100 to 400 quickly requires a long twist of the zoom, so for those who want to go quickly between the range, perhaps the push/pull of the old version is better for that. But - at least it doesn't pump dust nearly as much (and precise framing is much easier).

There is a tightness ring that allows you to adjust the resistance of the zoom mechanism. You can also lock it at any focal length. I notice a bit of "zoom creep" phenomenon on my copy when I have it set all the way to loose (in fact, if I point it directly downward, it will "self-zoom" from 100 almost all the way out...) - don't know if anyone else's is like that.

Also - f/4.5 doesn't last for long at all. By 135mm you're already at f/5 (the 70-300 doesn't reach f/5 until about 150ish IIRC)...but you don't hit f/5.6 until after 300mm...so this lens DOES have a 1/3 stop advantage at 300mm over the 70-300. As a bonus, it performs just as well at that setting, so you don't have to worry about any quality difference. Where the 70-300 does win out is on size and weight - there is a CONSIDERABLE difference in handling between the two lenses which should be noted. 

I have not tried it on the 7D2 yet...but with the weather outside and the lighting in here, though, it'd be useless anyway.

ETA: also...it seems as if the lens is not truly 400mm when focusing on close subjects? Seems to get a bit shorter...


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



Act444 said:


> Well, decision made (sort of).
> 
> My local camera store had one (yes!)...so I decided to grab it. I also decided to hold onto the 70-300 for now since I could not decide what to do yet.
> 
> ...



You will very much like it on the 7D2 -- this pairing was built for one another, it seems. Had 7D2 for a month, and 100-400 V.2 only a couple days. So, still playing around with it -- but a very sweet combo, looks like. I find a faster focus when tracking, for sure, and very little 'hunting' -- I've been comparing it with the 100-400 V.1 and the more I shoot it, the better I like the V.2 --


----------



## Joey (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

I see Amazon.com are listing it at $2199 but 'this item has not yet been released. Conversely, Amazon.co.uk show it at £2099 which is about $3280 (!) and 'only 4 left in stock'. I will not be buying mine from Amazon...


----------



## canon1dxman (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

Got mine yesterday but haven't even had a chance to try it as we are off to The Kruger in SA on Monday when it will really get used. Still undecided on the new twist zoom after so many years using the original.


----------



## Act444 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



monkey44 said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, decision made (sort of).
> ...



So I've heard...can't wait to try it out once conditions get favorable enough...

____________

Must say, though, I find 300mm on 7D to already be a good amount of reach, been happy with it...useful for all except the birds in the trees (400 would be nice for those). I mainly got this lens for the 5D3 because 70-200mm just didn't cut it for general telephoto shooting on that...and 300 was still a bit short for me on FF.

I also have the 55-250 STM/SL1 combo for use when traveling light - on the 5D3 the 100-400 seems to VERY closely approximate that range - plus far better IQ to boot. It's a very useful range...

I did not test servo performance, but have no reason to think it would be anything less than excellent given its class.

ETA: Quality update - there IS a slight drop-off in sharpness between 300mm and 400mm. Slight, but noticeable.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*

"Really interested to see how this plus 1.4 Tc is vs the tamron "

Wicki - not sure if you are referring to the new Tamron zoom to 600mm against the 100-400 with Canon TC or this 100-400 with Canon TC vs. Tamron TC but here's my take on the latter: a bit disappointing. I spent the day with the annual Christmas Bird Count group here in socal and stumbled across a rare Lewis's Woodpecker. Stationary shots were wonderful no complaints at all (see sample 

Lewis's Woodpecker (20794) by Anthony Gliozzo (Web Site is ocbirds.com), on Flickr however in flights shots were less than satisfying with respect to the camera and lens' focusing abilities . Despite it was on "3m to infinity" the camera was somewhat slow and struggled to focus on in flight bird shots against a gray sky. The combo offer only a max of 5 centered AF points. My friend was using also a 5D Mark III with a Tamron TC 1.4 and a Canon 300mm F/4 lens. All his inflight shots were quite good - his combo offered 9 AF points with the Tamron SP TC We set out cameras up the same - settings were AI Servo, Case 5, Spot Metering, manual mode at 1/1250 ISO 1000 Av=6.3 to perform this comparison. The 500 F/4 IS II has no issues - all points work with the same TC though I am now wondering if the F4 lens has something to do with limiting the AF points. Perhaps I can try my friends Tamron tomorrow and report back. ..cheers..Anthony


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



martti said:


> I have the old dustpump version I have been very happy with.
> Do I REALLY need to upgrade? No.
> Do I really really want to upgrade? Yes.
> Before spring holidays...



True words....although the AF is faster, other than that...there's not a lot of reasons to side grade if you already have a good copy of the mk1


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II & EF 400 f/4 DO IS II To Begin Shipping This Week*



balvert said:


> My wife and I are both into wildlife and bird photography. She keeps taking my EF400 f/5.6L and I and up using my EF 70-300L. I have been debating whether to buy another EF400 f/5.6 or the new 100-400 Zoom. I really like the EF400 f/5.6 however I was hesitant to buy a duplicate lens. Also the EF400 has a long minimum focus. Finally pulled the trigger on the new zoom this morning due to IS, shorter minimum focus and versatility. If it is as sharp as the 400 I will be a happy camper. Just hope that Adorama doesn't surprise me with a back order.



The only area two areas the prime can excel in over the new zoom is a slightly longer focal length. The prime has a real world 400mm against the zooms real world 380mm. And lightness. The prime is a lot lighter in weight and the zoom. Most users of the zoom will be racking out to the long end anyhow, so the improved AF speed should match the prime. The new IS will be a nice feature, but not so useful for Birds in Flight. The improved Min Focus distance will be nice for close up portraits of birds and the like (which I currently do with a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II and a tele converter). Only you can say if these features are worth the cost of replacement.


----------

